

The Security Mindset (2008) - heironimus
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2008/03/the_security_mi_1.html

======
heironimus
This is really old (2008), but still completely relevant. I'm glad I'm not the
only one who is actually happy when someone checks my ID. (Don't get me
started on how secure my ID actually is.)

